# First Honey of 2011



## Foleybees (Apr 4, 2010)

Testing this photo thing out. 

Photo removed due to size being to large (I have no idea how to make larger or smaller).


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> Testing this photo thing out.


Nice but you need to resize the photo its a bit to large for the rules (been there done that)


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

On my PC if I right click the photo one of the options that comes up is resize photo


----------



## DewBee (Mar 24, 2011)

If you don't have the tools (like photoshop or MS Paint) you can do it here for free:

http://www.picresize.com/


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

You can also upload your photos to photobucket.com and there are built in edit tools.


----------

